

Can Facebook and Google+ survive..... - tomasienrbc

NBC.com now allows people to create accounts, add friends, and watch TV socially. Needless to say, I'm deleting my Facebook and Google+ accounts immediately, there's no way they'll be relevant by the end of the week.<p>Interesting UI strategy: throw up a ton of roadblocks and make no effort whatsoever to help users add or find new friends and then let the users figure it out. That's ok NBC, we'll take the hours it takes to figure out the system (hint: you can only friend people if you find their comments on videos).<p>How do you think this will affect Facebook's IPO prospects? Are they about to be "Myspace"d?
======
felipepiresx
i doubt it

------
tomasienrbc
Another brilliant part of their strategy: it's borderline impossible to friend
people. It's like Google+'s closed Beta strategy except it's not a Beta, it's
just the whole entire product!

This is the future y'all, I'm telling you.

